# What to look for in a Zero Turn



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

My house was new construction completed in May 2018. For the past two years I've been working on getting a lawn (approx. 33k sq ft) established. I've been using my Honda HRX217 since the grass was young, and I also wanted to push mow and learn all the nuances of the yard. I think it's time to step up and get a zero turn to cut down on the time it takes to mow. My budget is around $4,000-$4,500. I'm going to try and visit two dealers this week and talk to them, but I don't know what questions to ask. What should I look for in a zero turn? I know the engine and hydros are probably the most important to consider, but what exactly should I be looking for, or trying to avoid?

The dealers I'm going to visit carry Toro, Hustler, Kubota, and John Deere.


----------



## mummer43 (May 4, 2020)

Take a look at Scag as well. I have a Tiger Cat II and love it.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Get a nice lightly used Toro, Scag, Ferris, Deere, etc. something you have a local dealer. 48-52"deck. If you get a nice used commercial mower, it will last the rest of your life on 33k ft2


----------



## wilawnguy (May 8, 2020)

I've got a SCAG Liberty Z 52" with the Kawasaki engine. Absolutely wonderful machine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll keep watching this thread because I'm in the market for a new mower as well.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

I have an Ariens XD 52" with a Kawasaki engine. Absolutely incredible machine!

First, look at Gravely, Scag, and Ariens. In my opinion they are the best in the industry. Better built and over engineered.

Second, look for fabricated decks. They are generally stronger and better built than stamped decks. It will last much longer. Avoid decks that also hang too loosely and 'flop' around a lot. Check this by lightly stepping on the deck to get a feel for how much play it has. Too much bounce and movement equals lots of uneven grass cut height lines.

Look for Kawasaki or Kohler engines as well. Research how easy (or hard) it is to do oil changes too.

One thing I'll say about the Ariens or Gravely, they have a foot lever to raise or lower the deck. This is nice in case you're cutting and need to quickly raise the deck, go over something and then let it back down. No need to stop. Lots of other brands require you to stop to move the deck (with some cumbersome hand operated lever.)

Good luck and keep us posted on what you find!


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

When looking at the different brands , take into consideration how close your dealers are to you. In that price range, most of the machines you'll find have the same engines. I have had a few different brands over the years and I had the best luck with Hustler. For 33k sq ft, I'd go with a 60in deck. Just like buying a car, make sure they let you ride them and try mowing an area, if they have a spot. Many different machines will have a different quality of cut. Take a look at any accessories that the manufactures put on the mower. I use an aerator, dethatcher, and a pull behind dump cart, so coming with a hitch and a chute blocker made my decision a little easier.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

A big question would be do you want to use it for pulling accessories. If yes, usually a lawn tractor will do a batter job.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Try to see if your local dealers will let you demo the model your interested in. They are all fairly similar but by testing them out you can see which ones leave the best cut on your grass or which ones you think are most comfortable or easy to use. Not sure if they will be on your price range of mower but most professionals will say the John Deere 7 iron deck and Scag velocity deck leaves the best cut out of all decks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I really like this mower. I think tractor supply and Lowe's has it. It's cheaper than what your wanting to spend though.

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/lawn-products/zero-turn-riding-mowers/edge/edge-42-zero-turn-mower-915253


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Most of my seat time is on a wright stander x, the rest of it is on our exmark lazer z. Both mowers have the Kawasaki 23 hp carb mower (the wright is almost new and is 23,5 hp). Both obviously have fabricated decks and are over built everywhere (I had an original wright stander that was from 2000 before the new wright). 
I would get the Kawasaki motor or the Briggs vanguard motor over the kohler engine.. more importantly though is the hydros. The cheaper models (not a bradley though) use inferior hydros and that seems to be a major mechanical problem before the rest of the machine is wore out. And it can be costly, often not worth repairing. 
If you go full commercial the wrights, toros, exmark, scabs, Deere's all have seperate hydro pumps and wheel motors. It's more costly, but cheaper if there is ever a problem. Some other manufactures use an integrated all in one hydro. Bobcat, Bradley, gravely and Ferris. When comparing the latter, make sure the pumps on the larger side (3400's). Some of them will put 2800's or 3100's, which may due the job but will wear faster, especially if u pull a cart or mow hills.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

@CenlaLowell what happened to your Bradley stander?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

daviddsims said:


> @CenlaLowell what happened to your Bradley stander?


The stander is in the shop. Oil leak on the zt3400 pump crazy I know. Hopefully I get it back this week great machine other than that. I'm in the market for a ztr now, but will always keep a stander in the shed as well.

@daviddsims


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

When I moved into my house with acre-ish yard in 2013 I went ZTR shopping with three criteria:
1. Kawasaki engine
2. Serviceable hydros (not sealed, filters) so ZT 2800 or better)
3. Fabricated deck (welded, not stamped)

I found all those features at about the lowest price in the new that year Hustler Raptor SD It's been a workhorse for me.

I really like the integrated parking brake, sticks out and brakes are on, no separate lever.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Last fall I did a lot of research and visited multiple dealers to look at the mowers. I decided on and bought a Kubota Z724X. It has been a great mower so far and I was treated the best at my local Kubota dealer. This mower is double your budget, but they have a homeowner version too that's in your price range and is still heavy duty.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

All the mowers that are mentioned are good mowers. I have a 61", 29 horse Grasshopper that is awesome but they aren't cheep. The more horses the better.


----------



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the great information, it was really helpful. I visited three different dealers yesterday to look at mowers, and I have a few more questions.

Comparing the John Deere ZTrak mowers to other manufactures, it looks like John Deere uses a different brand of Hydros. How do the Tuff Torque (TZT7-D and TZT7-M) compare to the Hydro Gear (ZT2800 and ZT3100)?

Also, the Kubota I looked at (Z200) has a Kohler engine. Is there much difference between the Kohler compared to the Kawasaki the other mowers have?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Did you make a decision?


----------



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

I hope to make a decision this week and go to the dealer on Saturday morning. I've narrowed it down to the following:

Toro - Timecutter 75750

Hustler - Raptor SD

Kubota - Z231KH

John Deere - Z540R

I'm leaning toward the Kubota, I just wish it had a Kawasaki(FS) instead of the Kohler engine.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Holtz said:


> I hope to make a decision this week and go to the dealer on Saturday morning. I've narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> Toro - Timecutter 75750
> 
> ...


I did a lot of research of ZT's last fall and I really liked the Hustler lineup but decided to go with an Ariens Ikon XD 52". FWIW Kohler made a really poor engine a few years ago that gave their name a bad rap. I would imagine they got their issues fixed but I don't think you can beat a Kawasaki.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm a John Deere guy, but I'd go with that Kubota in this instance. Looks way more heavy duty than the others


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Holtz said:


> I hope to make a decision this week and go to the dealer on Saturday morning. I've narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> Toro - Timecutter 75750
> 
> ...


I was in a similar position a few months ago. I liked the hustler a lot, and it felt like the best value for the money. For me, I Had to skip it because of dealer availability. Kubota was strong option too. Sturdy, and I liked the deck. I ended up buying a Ferris is700 with 100 hours on it.
Good luck!


----------

